# Getting started in AI



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

My Nubian dairy goat has just reached one year old and I would like to breed her soon. I plan on doing this with AI but I'm new to the process. I'd prefer to get straws from Lakeshore Farms or another top farm. But I am 100% new. I only want and will need to breed one goat so I don't want to invest in big equipment, only what I need. My doe seems to not be seasonal, as she's gone into heat twice already. I've bred my other goats plenty of times but with a buck so an introduction is well needed! Could someone with experience pass it on? Thanks.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Generally I think it's difficult to do with a first freshener.

I'd start out with semen that isn't hard to get. I wouldn't try using frosty Marvin or another deceased buck with only a few straws in existence on my first go.

Bio genics has some kits.

The nitrogen tanks are pretty expensive and if you run out of nitrogen it will all be ruined.

Is there another breeder near you that could store a few straws for you?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you only plan to breed one doe a year, it is not feasible to get a tank and all the supplies. We just spent over $1,000 to get set up with tank, nitrogen, and AI kit. And that's not including the semen.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

From my understanding, it is really difficult to AI a maiden doe. (I have not tried it, never had the straws to waste). Even seasoned does don't have a great conception rate unless you are fairly experienced. 

That said, if you are set on AI, storing your straws in a breeder's tank may be the way to go until you see if that is what you really want to do.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If you are on facebook join the Dairy goat ai group. They are awesome and there are always people selling equiptment all over the country.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

BTW, this was my first year doing AI, after attending classes, and I got 1 success out of 7 tries. Only one doe was a maiden.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

I am just in the process of AI with 3 of my fullblood boer goats. I got the semen from another country, from very good bloodlines, paid $60-70 per straw. My local veterinarian is doing the whole process, despite with low experiences (AI hasn`t been done on goats here for over 10years, just cows  ). Hopefully all will be fine.

We are doing a *Transcervical Insemination* technique. Firstly the vet inserted like a sponge in the does vulva for 11 days so that the cervical rings enlarge. Deposition of semen into the uterus requires that all 4 cervical rings must be passed during the insemination procedure. The small size of the doe's reproductive tract, particularly for virgins or young primiparous (once kidded) does, in addition to the tightness of the cervical rings and their typical lack of alignment can make passing the insemination rod during transcervical AI a challenging task.

On 12th day the does receive a hormone shot so they get in heat. On 2-3day of heat we do the insemination.

The vet will cost me around $70 per doe, so total spent is $150 per doe, but I have no idea what the % rate success I can expect. Also, for how much $$ would you sell a 6month doe/buck done with AI, if I spent $150 for it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you saying you want to sell a 6 month old AI bred doe or a 6 month old from the result of an AI breeding?


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

I will maybe sell some bucks when born with AI breeding. I can`t keep them all


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You really have to look at the expense. With only one doe to breed, and the marginal success rate with AI, that had better be a National show stopper! I would instead research breeders in your area willing to provide a nice buck for service. My goal is 8 does to be bred, and I still don't think I will AI given the cost of the semen tank, CDIR, straws and worry that the does will not take.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Montana - really depends on the bloodlines, and if dairy, LA scores, Championships, Milk stars, disease testing in your herd, etc. Mom's udders and genetics also play a large part - and your demand in your area for quality kids.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

I already have a buck with Germane bloodlines, these does are related to my buck so I tried with AI. Is just a test, and I really wanted to see how this goes. This doesn’t mean I will continue. In our country is a big lack of quality, large boer does. All have small goats since they breed them too soon or don’t feed them properly when growing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

AIing is a wonderful way to bring in new genetics without having to buy a new buck. Last year I bought semen from a breeder that I am down right in love with the stock he runs. I paid $100 a straw plus shipping, I have not used it yet but I’m doing it myself. Anyways he’s bucks sell for BIG money. The last one I wanted went for $3,000 plus I would have to pay for it to be hauled across the country. I have those straws of semen for way less. I am totally stoked to get into AIing, I just took the class and sadly all my does are bred but I’m jumping into it next year.
But for your question no one can really say what should be charged for those kids. He might come out with traits that are not desired and even if he does and people are willing to pass that up there is the genetics behind him. Two things that people seem to have tunnel vision on is either genetics or conformation, I try to do both but I admit conformation is my biggest key. Either way though no matter if you can sell them for tons of money or not if you can get either a buck or does to add to your herd IMO that is totally worth the money put into it.......of course if they don’t take then there is a little crying too but it’s worth the shot either way


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks Jessica, yes I really wanted to try AI to get new genetics in my heard, and I knew the cost, but I still think it`s worth a try, at least once. In my country neither a cow would sell for $3000  Boer does 6 months go for $180, 1 year old does for $200.... But I am not doing it for the money, but to learn something and to get new goats for my heard firstly. During the last year, I visited at least 6 farms with boers and I was disappointed by the quality and care of the owners.....except on one farm, run by a 89 old grandpa, he is raising just Boers for over 30years and has some old, quality genetics, and actually knows a lot about them. I was totally impressed by the dedication he puts into his animals.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well you have a wonderful look on trying this out! When I first started looking into AIing a few years ago the price and chance of it all just seemed so much but then I started to look at it like you did and I said well why not! 
My fingers are crossed that your doe takes! And if she takes or not good job on trying something different


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

MontanaBoers said:


> Firstly the vet inserted like a sponge in the does vulva for 11 days so that the cervical rings enlarge.


What is the name of the product?


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

I don`t know the name of the product sorry, I tried to google it, and here talks about it, just on a different bread of goats: http://www.angoras.co.za/page/artificial_insemination


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Montana Boers, those products aren't used to open the cervix-they are used to bring the animal into estrus.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Many AI protocols involve inserting a CIDR
I think that's what Montana Boers was referring too


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry as I am not from US, maybe my vet is using another product/technique. Please don`t see my messages as a way to teach people how to do it, I was just explaining my experience, from my point of view, and of course I don`t know the right words.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> Montana Boers, those products aren't used to open the cervix-they are used to bring the animal into estrus.


No my goats receive a shot of hormones to bring them to estrus. The sponge was only use to enlarge the cervix. As I said, I am not from US, so our technique and products are different then yours probably.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Different countries may have different ways of explaining things, but we have that same product here(CIDR) and they are not used to open the cervix. The only thing I can think of is that estrus itself causes the cervix to be more open to accept the semen, so I guess that product could be explained as opening the cervix.


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> Different countries may have different ways of explaining things, but we have that same product here(CIDR) and they are not used to open the cervix. The only thing I can think of is that estrus itself causes the cervix to be more open to accept the semen, so I guess that product could be explained as opening the cervix.


I copied that part of text from https://meatgoats.ces.ncsu.edu/wp-c...ation-and-Embryo-Transfer-in-Goats.pdf?fwd=no PAGE 4 - where AI is explained, and why that sponge is used.

But I don`t care about the right words, therms, methods or whatever... I don`t know why you are attacking me because of that. I clearly have no clue about AI, I was just saying what I saw, and that I am happy I tried this, and I will hopefully get some nice baby boers. Please don`t examine each phrase of my messages, I am not a vet


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t think anyone was attacking you I think it was pure curiosity and then trying to explain it  at first I even was wondering what it was that opened the cervix but also figured it was the same as our CIDRs here


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

CIDR is used to sync heat to do a group of animals at once
It doesn't have anything to do with opening the cervix
I saw a demonstration at NC State
They will do 100 does at once
Once the CIDR is removed then hormones (lute or similar) is given to cause ovulation
If you read that paper that Montana Boar attached it mentions the CIDR on page 2
State currently is promoting the technique of using a pozzi clamp to grasp the first ring of the cervix to aid insertion of the catheter its mentioned on page 4 or 5
My vet is concerned that this could cause scarring and negatively effect future fertility
State currently has a 60 per cent success rate
If you are only going to do a few and you know their cycles well you can have higher success rates on a natural heat
Particularly if you pick good candidates
No maiden does
Ones that have freshener a lot the cervical rings can get out of alignment making it more difficult to get through all of the rings
2nd or 3rd fresheners are best


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

A lot of people will also tell you that proper handling of the semen and timing are more important than getting the semen into the uterus
If you can get through 2 rings and inject slowly so that you get the semen into the cervix and it doesn't come back
Semen is frozen with chicken egg as the medium so its kind of yellowish
If its spilling out of the cervix stop and adjust the gun


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> CIDR is used to sync heat to do a group of animals at once
> It doesn't have anything to do with opening the cervix
> I saw a demonstration at NC State
> They will do 100 does at once
> ...


I don't know how to quote just a section of this but why is a natural heat better then one brought on? I've heard it a lot but no ever says why. Since I live with my goats lol I'm going off a natural heat when I do it next year but I was playing with the idea of bringing on heats to have half my herd kid in the fall, bred by a buck, but if it's not really a for sure thing they would even breed I have plenty of other things to spend the money on


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Not sure I know the answer of why natural is better
I just know a lot of people who have been doing AI for years that say they have a much higher success than the 60 per cent NC State was getting in their herd
It may be that they are just doing fewer and because they are doing fewer are just doing at the optimum time 

I know a herd that syncs their heats and breed with a buck just to have all of their does kid in the same week and they take vacation that week. I think they are very successful in that effort


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Full disclosure 
We did 2 does last year and both settled
Did a 3rd and she didn't the first try but did the 2nd try
So I guess we are 75 percent at this point with a very limited sample


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Got it! I always wondered just never could get a answer. The lady who put the class on that I went to she just said I’ve always done natural heats so never bothered playing with Mother Nature lol


----------



## MontanaBoers (Jul 27, 2017)

Probably is good flushing the does before AI? like if you do it when they are usually in heat?
After AI I am keeping the 3 does in separate pens in the barn, firstly because it`s getting colder on pastures, secondly I don`t want them to fight and maybe loose the babies


----------

